# Happy Birthday mamascarlatti!!



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the 31st August down-under so it's officially your birthday.










*Happy Birthday To You!!!
Happy Birthday To You!!!!
Happy Birthday To Natalie!!!!!
Happy Birthday To Yoooooouuuuuuuu!!!!*

Hope you have a great day & lots of pressies. Here's one from me.

​


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Natalie!


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Buon compleanno!

Zum Geburtstag viel Glück!

***


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Best wishes on this occasion, and for as many more as you feel like celebrating.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Say it with flowers*


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday mamascarlatti :wave:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Natalie. Best wishes!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy birthday to one of the best of the bestest (hehe) TC members!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

:cheers: Happy Birthday, Natalie :cheers:

Here's to many more of these happy occasions


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :tiphat::wave::trp::clap::cheers:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Happy Burfday!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy birthday from here across the ditch!...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Although it's probably not your birthday anymore when I'm posting this over in U.S. east coast, Happy Birthday anyway!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Happy birthday Mama S!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Natalie!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy birthday, Natalie!Wishing you all the joy in the world!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Natalie! Have a great year.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm two days late, or maybe three
(Depends on how you're counting),
So I didn't just miss the day itself,
But the prior excitement mounting.

Oh well, dear Natalie, I hope
Your day went like a dream,
With candles, cake, and all that stuff,
With strawberries, and cream.

At times like this I like to think
What Wotan might have said:
"Hey Nat!" (as he gives her a birthday card)
"We gods are not yet dead!"

And if I could have done it, 
I'd have brought them all along,
(Freya, Brunnhilde, and Alberich, 
And the rest of Wagner's throng)

To wish you a happy birthday
While Siegfried brightly sings:
"Natalie, have a good one,
But don't mess about with Rings."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Elgarian said:


> I'm two days late, or maybe three
> (Depends on how you're counting),
> So I didn't just miss the day itself,
> But the prior excitement mounting.
> ...


What a lovely (belated but welcome) birthday poem.

Thank you Alan!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> I'm two days late, or maybe three
> (Depends on how you're counting),
> So I didn't just miss the day itself,
> But the prior excitement mounting.
> ...


Sometimes I'm truly amazed at the talents and positive qualities displayed by TC members.

Alan has such facility with words... I knew about his great prose, and now he turns out to be a poet as well.
amfortas is one of the funniest persons I've ever 'met'.
schigolch's encyclopedic knowledge and great teaching skills are incredible
Gaston's clarity and wise grasp of all situations are uncanny
Annie's humanity is touching
Natalie is so solid and loyal to her values
mmsbls is so rational and well informed
Polednice and Aksel are both so passionate
Krummhorn's fairness and tolerance are inspirational
CTP's precision and incisive perceptions are impressive

And so on and so forth. I could go on and on, many members here have such outstanding qualities.

And I haven't even listed artistic talents - Air's photography, Karenpat's painting, etc., and I'd love to listen to some of you playing your instruments (Krummhorn, World Violist, etc).

I dream of a TC convention to met in the flesh such extraordinary individuals. I don't think I've seen any other online community with such a variety of fine human beings.

Oh, and by the way, the above is heartfelt, not sarcastic at all.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

And Almaviva is the great Enthusiast, bursting at the seams with understanding and knowledge of opera, anxious to increase it further, and keen to pass on the fruits of his expertise to others.

(He'd be almost perfect if he weren't so easily impressed by bad poetry. It may be his only flaw.)


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> And Almaviva is the great Enthusiast, bursting at the seams with understanding and knowledge of opera, anxious to increase it further, and keen to pass on the fruits of his expertise to others.
> 
> (He'd be almost perfect if he weren't so easily impressed by bad poetry. It may be his only flaw.)


For an instant there, I thought you were about to say that I'm easily impressed by boobs. Whew, the relief!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> For an instant there, I thought you were about to say that I'm easily impressed by boobs.


No, I'd never have suggested that. Even if it were true, how could I possibly have known about it?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> No, I'd never have suggested that. Even if it were true, how could I possibly have known about it?


 Sure, because, you know, I'm not in the least impressed by them. They're just squeezable balls of glandular tissue. Them boobs, they're just handy to feed babies, 'tis all.:angel:
[Alma crosses his fingers]


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Exactly. And what's more, it's very easy to confuse them with bad poetry. It happens to us all sometimes.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Exactly. And what's more, it's very easy to confuse them with bad poetry. It happens to us all sometimes.


 Would you please write a poem to boobs, so that we can all understand the difference once and for all?


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Natalie, sorry, I've been always late in my life ! And thanks again for encouraging me to know Verdi's Don Carlos, which is now one of my most favorite operas ...


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Would you please write a poem to boobs, so that we can all understand the difference once and for all?


The result would be catastrophe, because of the confusion between form and subject matter. People wouldn't know which was the poem and which was the boobs, and half of them would end up trying to read the boobs and ogle the poem, and that would never do.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Il_Penseroso said:


> Happy birthday Natalie, sorry, I've been always late in my life ! And thanks again for encouraging me to know Verdi's Don Carlos, which is now one of my most favorite operas ...


Me too, especially the original five act version in French


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> The result would be catastrophe, because of the confusion between form and subject matter. People wouldn't know which was the poem and which was the boobs, and half of them would end up trying to read the boobs and ogle the poem, and that would never do.


 Very funny, Alan, but I'm serious.
I am indeed asking you, please, to write a poem to, say, Anna Netrebko's boobs (I don't know why I thought of this example, it just came to mind, go figure). It would be hilarious. You can do it, buddy.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Very funny, Alan, but I'm serious.
> I am indeed asking you, please, to write a poem to, say, Anna Netrebko's boobs (I don't know why I thought of this example, it just came to mind, go figure). It would be hilarious. You can do it, buddy.


I think Natalie's birthday thread has been slightly derailed!

(Where are the moderators when you want them? )


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

sospiro said:


> (Where are the moderators when you want them? )


One moderator, as I know, is dreaming of his unfinished opera Les Mamelles d'Anna ! Maybe he's in act 3 now !


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Il_Penseroso said:


> One moderator, as I know, is dreaming of his unfinished opera Les Mamelles d'Anna ! Maybe he's in act 3 now !


Starring Anna... one can imagine...


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

belated happy birthday from me too!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I think Natalie's birthday thread has been slightly derailed!
> 
> (Where are the moderators when you want them? )


Dunno, makes me feel right at home to have my thread derailed by Alma obsessing about boobs.:lol:


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Almaviva said:


> Very funny, Alan, but I'm serious.
> I am indeed asking you, please, to write a poem to, say, Anna Netrebko's boobs (I don't know why I thought of this example, it just came to mind, go figure). It would be hilarious. You can do it, buddy.


You see (he said, settling in his chair with a mug of tea), it's like this. Poetry must come from intimate acquaintance with the subject. To write a poem about something, one has to visualise it in all its most intimate detail; fondle it in the mind, if you will; contemplate it in all its aspects; consider its weight, its form, its texture, the way it takes the light, the feel of it in the hand, and so on. At present I don't have these details, and have no way of acquiring them; so no poem I wrote could possibly be true to the subject. And you will understand, Alma, that I must be true to my art.

If, on the other hand, you were able to enlist Ms Netrebko's personal assistance to the project for a few days, I daresay something might be done...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> You see (he said, settling in his chair with a mug of tea), it's like this. Poetry must come from intimate acquaintance with the subject. To write a poem about something, one has to visualise it in all its most intimate detail; fondle it in the mind, if you will; contemplate it in all its aspects; consider its weight, its form, its texture, the way it takes the light, the feel of it in the hand, and so on. At present I don't have these details, and have no way of acquiring them; so no poem I wrote could possibly be true to the subject. And you will understand, Alma, that I must be true to my art.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you were able to enlist Ms Netrebko's personal assistance to the project for a few days, I daresay something might be done...


:scold:

Not you as well!!

This is supposed to be Natalie's birthday thread. Now shoo & start a thread about poems about boobs elsewhere.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> You see (he said, settling in his chair with a mug of tea), it's like this. Poetry must come from *intimate acquaintance* with the subject. To write a poem about something, one has to *visualise it in all its most intimate detail; fondle it* in the mind, if you will; contemplate it in all its aspects; consider its weight, its form, its texture, the way it takes the light, *the feel of it in the hand*, and so on. At present I don't have these details, and have no way of acquiring them; so no poem I wrote could possibly be true to the subject. And you will understand, Alma, that I must be true to my art.
> 
> If, on the other hand, you were able to enlist Ms Netrebko's personal assistance to the project for a few days, I daresay something might be done...


You mean you did all this to Natalie when you wrote her poem?


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

sospiro said:


> :scold:
> 
> Not you as well!!
> 
> This is supposed to be Natalie's birthday thread. Now shoo & start a thread about poems about boobs elsewhere.


Absolutely right and understandable Annie. I'm entirely with you on this, but have been led astray by a Moderator - yes, a _Moderator_, I say - who forced me into a corner and _made me say bad things_. I'm satisfied merely to point _towards the Moderator with whom the real blame lies_; and I shall now make my way to a far corner of the forum in order to work on my next masterpiece: 'Ode to a harmless piece of caterpillar pie'.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> Absolutely right and understandable Annie. I'm entirely with you on this, but have been led astray by a Moderator - yes, a _Moderator_, I say - who forced me into a corner and _made me say bad things_. I'm satisfied merely to point _towards the Moderator with whom the real blame lies_; and I shall now make my way to a far corner of the forum in order to work on my next masterpiece: 'Ode to a harmless piece of caterpillar pie'.


 Who is this horrible moderator you're talking about? Please tell me, I need to let Frederik and Lars know about the rif-raf they're getting these days!


----------

